# 18-Month Migrating Plan



## shamu1978 (May 6, 2014)

Hello all,

Please advice whether the following plan is doable. I am planning to lodge the subclass 189 visa application some time in May-June 2015 and start looking for a job right after the visa is granted before I leave to Oz. As such, the plan should look something like the following:
- May - November 2014: preparing for IELTS.
- May 2014 - December 2015: building a network with Oz IT professionals by getting acquainted through friends living in Oz or through LinkedIn.
- November/December 2014: taking the IELTS General Test.
- January - February 2015: getting my qualification accredited by ACS.
- January - May 2015: completing all necessary documents for the subclass 189 application.
- May 2015: submitting the visa application. I read somewhere that it could take between 10 days and 4 months to get a response.
- September/October 2015: start looking for an employment.
- December 2015: (hopefully) departing to Oz.

While this sounds like a plan, there is a potential failure due to my fear of taking the risk of coming to Oz before getting employed. I do not want to risk coming to Oz unemployed as I am married with 2 little children.

A little bit about me: I am in my mid thirties and have an MBA degree and a Ph.D. degree in Info. Systems from the U.S. I have 2.5 years of experience outside academia (add 3 years if you count the experience of being a university instructor). My non-academic experience has always been around business analysis and hence would like to try out as an ICT Business Analyst (261111). I am currently a senior analyst working on IT business cases (pretty much a role of a business analyst).

In addition to the fear of coming to Oz being unemployed for several months, I have always been turned down by the industry for being over qualified. This is mostly due to the Ph.D. degree I bear and the less-than-3-year of professional experience.

Why coming to Oz you asked? It has always been my desire (and so is that of every other immigrant) to have the opportunity to raise my children in a stable developed country that is relatively close to my home country. I'm targeting to bring my family to migrate to either one of of the followings in order:
1. Melbourne, VIC.
2. Sydney, NSW.
3. Perth, WA.
4. Brisbane, QLD.

I have read somewhere in another forum that securing a job in Oz while abroad is 0.0000001, mainly due to the unstated requirement of possessing local experience. 

Please advice what you will do if you were in my position and please be kind 

Thanks for your attention and help.

Best regards,

...Shamu the whale...


----------

